# Cooking Up Things In the Shop



## chuckin (May 19, 2020)

This is what I use for glueing up segmented bowls.Works fine.


----------



## cc3d (Feb 26, 2012)

I use the same type of matts in my shop, I have 3 that were less than $8 each. I've found that the CA glue does weird stuff on the silicone matts, but epoxy and wood glue come off fine.


----------



## kelvancra (May 4, 2010)

These are, definitely, far cheaper than mats promoted by Rockler and others, but work as well.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

I've bought the Rockler ones many years ago and found that acetone and a bit of my *good elbow* grease will remove CA… though I try to minimise squeeze out.

Good heads-up.


----------



## ezrar (May 13, 2013)

I've been looking at these at Rockler, but was hesitant to pull the trigger because of the price. Does this roll out flat and stay flat?


----------



## kelvancra (May 4, 2010)

Yes, they do. I have about ten of them because I use them in a dehydrator and every one rolls up fine, then flattens fine when I unroll them.


----------

